# £1000 Reward Offered



## Rachintown (Aug 22, 2009)

£1000 reward offered for return of much loved family pet. She is a long haired chihuahua - tan, white and black. Very distinctive due to lower jaw deformity causing her tongue to permanently stick out. She also requires regular medication due to epilepsy so is no good for breeding.
stolen from Ikea car park in Wembley on 20th August.
If you have any information please contact confidentially on 07768 328102.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness... so sorry to hear that your lovely dog has been stolen!!
Maybe a picture would help people in the area recognise her...and I do hope you find her, especially with her health issues?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Has she been returned? Im shocked by this as i used to live near that area and once left my dog in that car park.


----------

